# Puppy weight?



## siobhancr (Aug 28, 2013)

My baby chi is 10 weeks and currently only 700g (forgive me, I'm Australian, which is 1.5lb I think?) 

I don't know if I'm concerned or not about this as she was very small when I bought her (I did not fall for the teacup thing, she is a bit of rescue dog, I took her off the hands of a woman who was moving to a rental property with no pets allowed). I'm glad I did as I don't think they were particularly good owners, she stunk of cigarette smoke when I got her and they were feeding her cheap wet food. I've switched her diet to a really high quality dry food with raw meat occasionally, and puppy milk once a day (is puppy milk a good idea???), and I just want her to be the healthiest she can be... She now sleeps in a crate beside my bed with a hot water bottle, and sometimes snuggles with me during the night, and all-in-all I think her quality of life is a lot better now. I'm just introducing her to her harness in the past couple of days to make sure its not a nightmare when we start walking...

If you have any info/advice, let me know.

Thanks, Siobhan


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't think that's too small for a chi, my female was a little bit smaller than that at that age.
All that matters is that she is healthy!
I have no idea about the milk, although for her age and weight I don't think is necessary.
What high quality food are you feeding?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't be concerned about her actual weight (unless she is obviously underweight) as all puppies vary. Just make sure she is gaining weight steadily. Feed regular small meals, I would feed 4 times a day at 10 weeks.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

From your description I don't think Effie is underweight (LOVE the name, by the way). I got my Florrie at 11 weeks, and she was 1.8 lbs - I've seen both her parents, and they are both around the 5 lb mark, so she should grow up to be average size. Sounds like you're doing everything right to me! Keep the photos coming, as she looks adorable!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Effie is so cute I love the black mask!! Shes a good size for her age the milk isn't necessary I would either free feed her or provide 4 meals throughout the day my Maiya is 5 months old and 2.0-2.2lbs fluctuating ivebhad no problems with 4 meals per day we usually leave some out fot her in her bowl then she can pick at it as she pleases.


----------



## siobhancr (Aug 28, 2013)

miuccias said:


> I don't think that's too small for a chi, my female was a little bit smaller than that at that age.
> All that matters is that she is healthy!
> I have no idea about the milk, although for her age and weight I don't think is necessary.
> What high quality food are you feeding?
> ...


I'm feeding her Supercoat Puppy at the moment. I've just done my research and I'm pretty sure I'm going to change her food when it runs low and slowly introduce something else... I'm not 100% that Supercoat is all it's cracked up to be. There are quite a few grains in the food and I'm realising now that you don't always get what you pay for. She's due for a vet checkup soon so I'll get her advice on that. Thanks for your advice.



Wicked Pixie said:


> I wouldn't be concerned about her actual weight (unless she is obviously underweight) as all puppies vary. Just make sure she is gaining weight steadily. Feed regular small meals, I would feed 4 times a day at 10 weeks.


I'm free feeding her at the moment. She has a food and water bowl with her at all times. I might make it a little more structured when uni stops being so hectic. Thank you. 



SarahJG said:


> From your description I don't think Effie is underweight (LOVE the name, by the way). I got my Florrie at 11 weeks, and she was 1.8 lbs - I've seen both her parents, and they are both around the 5 lb mark, so she should grow up to be average size. Sounds like you're doing everything right to me! Keep the photos coming, as she looks adorable!


Thanks! There's been a little bit of a divide on the name, one of my housemates hates it, and the other loves it, as does my best friend. Florrie is a cute name. Thank you so much, it's such a peace of mind to hear people telling you you're doing the right thing. I just want the best for Eff. I'll add some photos on 



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Effie is so cute I love the black mask!! Shes a good size for her age the milk isn't necessary I would either free feed her or provide 4 meals throughout the day my Maiya is 5 months old and 2.0-2.2lbs fluctuating ivebhad no problems with 4 meals per day we usually leave some out fot her in her bowl then she can pick at it as she pleases.


Thank you! She's gorgeous haha. Yeah I think the milk is a little silly. I'm free feeding her at the moment and it seems to be doing the trick. I'm not home at set times during 3 days of the week to make a feeding structure, so at the moment I prefer to just free feed I think. 









First night we got her!


















Effie and my Balinese ready for bed


----------

